# Inner Ear Fluid



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I get inner ear fluid about once every year to year and a half. It is a real pain in the arse. I had it so frequently along with ear infections as a child that I had my tonsils yanked at age 4.
Usually I do not get an ear infection with it, but it is very hard to hear for weeks. I have been told just to accept it and it will clear up on it's own. It does clear, but after weeks and a real pain. The only thing that I have found that helps temporarily relieve is the use of steam, like a steamy shower.
Anyone else cursed with this that may have other suggestions?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure what the symptoms were, but my brother had a mastoidectomy(sp) when in his teens. I do remember he couldn't hear well at times and was in pain. I was only 10 at the time. my .02


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I wouldn’t recommend a mastoidectomy as the results for you would be worse than the current issue. 

Since it happens infrequently I can understand the doctors telling you to live with it as many treatments are worse than the symptoms.

With that said, a mild diuretic might help as might a short round of steroids. One will reduce fluid and the other swelling that is induced by the fluids. 

Wonder if you have tinnitus and balance issues during this time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Now he lives in the islands, fishes the pilins
And drinks his green label each day
Writing his memoirs, losin his hearin
But he don't care what most people say"

My best to you @RedLion but to paraphrase what James William Buffett, the knucklehead troubador, wrote above...losin my hearin' but I don't care what most people say"...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My doctor just adds hydrogen peroxide into regular ear cleaning liquid. I had my tonsils out, too. I was about three, they'd work on a Koren war vet and then a kid, just to keep the docs sharp...

Have him check your eustachian tubes, too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I wouldn't recommend a mastoidectomy as the results for you would be worse than the current issue.
> 
> Since it happens infrequently I can understand the doctors telling you to live with it as many treatments are worse than the symptoms.
> 
> ...


I have tinnitus all of the time thanks to my military service.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I wouldn't recommend a mastoidectomy as the results for you would be worse than the current issue.
> 
> Since it happens infrequently I can understand the doctors telling you to live with it as many treatments are worse than the symptoms.
> 
> ...


Double post.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@RedLion, that's too bad... Do you get much pain with that fluid build-up? I used to use olive oil when my kids had ear trouble.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> @RedLion, that's too bad... Do you get much pain with that fluid build-up? I used to use olive oil when my kids had ear trouble.


Usually there is not really any pain, but "fullness" as long as it does not get infected.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I get inner ear fluid about once every year to year and a half. It is a real pain in the arse. I had it so frequently along with ear infections as a child that I had my tonsils yanked at age 4.
> Usually I do not get an ear infection with it, but it is very hard to hear for weeks. I have been told just to accept it and it will clear up on it's own. It does clear, but after weeks and a real pain. The only thing that I have found that helps temporarily relieve is the use of steam, like a steamy shower.
> Anyone else cursed with this that may have other suggestions?


I have pretty bad allergies...to where the inside of my ears itch.. it bugs the hell out of me.

The use of steam and cleaning the area helps wonders with the annoyance. You might look into drying the area out properly and then applying a moisturizer to the area. Also look into soaps that are mostly colloidal oatmeal. Increase your vitamin e and omega 3 intake. Take any supplement that helps immune system and skin health.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I get inner ear fluid about once every year to year and a half. It is a real pain in the arse. I had it so frequently along with ear infections as a child that I had my tonsils yanked at age 4.
> Usually I do not get an ear infection with it, but it is very hard to hear for weeks. I have been told just to accept it and it will clear up on it's own. It does clear, but after weeks and a real pain. The only thing that I have found that helps temporarily relieve is the use of steam, like a steamy shower.
> Anyone else cursed with this that may have other suggestions?


Prayers. My wife has similar troubles due to untreated ear infections as a child. Its not pleasant. Might try a cotton ball wih a drop of Oregano oil on it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have tinnitus all of the time thanks to my military service.


Quick comment on tinnitus... stay away from asprin and asprin products. It's known to aggravate tinnitus.

I noticed in another post you mentioned fullness in the ear. When that happens do you have any vertigo along with the fullness, or vertigo when you feel the fullness go away (drain)?

Unfortunately, there aren't manny treatments for innner ear issues that aren't either fairly mild or extreme. Could be allergies (plant, animal, etc) or food reactions. Since it's periodic I'd think it's some type of allergy, especially if you can pin it down to a time of year.

And no, I'm not a doctor but I did sleep in a holiday in express.... and I've had inner ear issues for 30 years. My issues were fairly extreme though so I've seen almost every treatment and option.

If you can, see an otolaryngologist and not a normal ENT. They are specialist in this area.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am improving. I have about 2/3rds of my hearing back in my left ear and about 1/2 in my right ear. I hate when I have this happen, but it does remind me of how much I should appreciate having pretty good hearing, tinnitus aside.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am back to normal hearing. About 3.5 weeks for it to clear up is actually fairly quick for me.


----------

